# Houston Aquarium Society Auction - November 21st 2004



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

Houston Aquarium Society Auction - November 21st 2004

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

FALL AUCTION
PLEASE JOIN US AT THE
HOUSTON AQUARIUM
SOCIETY''S
FALL LIVE
FISH AUCTION
(FISH, PLANTS, SUPPLIES, AND MORE)
SUNDAY NOVEMBER 21ST 2004
AT THE
AMERICAN LEGION POST
11702 GALVESTON ROAD
HOUSTON, TX 77034
(WHERE THE JET IS)
11AM START - 10 AM CHECK-IN
THIS IS AN OPPORTUNITY TO PICK UP SOME GREAT FISH THAT YOU NEVER SEE IN STORES AS WELL AS SOME COOL STUFF AT THE SILENT AUCTION! DON''T MISS IT!!
CALL 281-286-2238 FOR MORE DETAILS
HOUSTON AQUARIUM SOCIETY
AUCTION RULES
--Everyone is welcome, hobbyists and professionals alike. You do not have to be a HAS member to buy or sell. Items are accepted for sale at the sellers risk! HAS will not accept responsibility for any item''s safe keeping nor its condition before or after sale.
--There is no bag limit! Priority stickers will be issued at the time of registration. Each seller in the auction will be allotted four colored stickers for each four items to be placed in the auction. The items will be divided into four color groups. Items with red stickers will be sold first, yellow second, green third, and blue fourth. If a buyer wishes to move a bag up in the auction, he may do so by paying a $2.00 fee.
--Proper fish bags must be used. Zip-locks and baggies are unacceptable. Live animals must be properly bagged with air and water. Please double bag. There will be a $2.00 charge to the seller of any bags that we must re-bag.
--Please label bags with fish or plant name, quantity, and sex if known. Labeling must be done in waterproof black ink. If a stick-on label is used it must be white.
--Larger fish or animals may be put into buckets or Styrofoam boxes to be sold with the item.
--Minimum bids will be accepted! However, 25% of the minimum bid will be charged to the seller if the item is passed.
--Seller will retain 75% of the sale price with the remaining 25% going to HAS.
--All sellers will be given a seller number which must appear on every item.
--Buyer and seller number are not necessarily the same. Anyone wishing to bid, including sellers, must be registered as a bidder. There is no admittance fee. There is a $5.00 bidder fee per person if you wish to bid on anything in the live or silent auctions
--At least 5 minutes notice will be given before closing each table at the silent auction.
--If you wish to obtain a seller number before the auction or have any other questions please call 281-286-2238.
--The American Legion Post will serve refreshments at a nominal fee. Please no outside food or drink!
www.houstonaquariumsociety.org


----------

